# Rccb , rcd , elcb , gfcp



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not following you, is it a trick question?

(need more details)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll bloody bet he's British......... right mate?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

RCCB

A *residual current device* (*RCD*), similar to a *Residual Current Circuit Breaker* (*RCCB*), is an electrical wiring device that disconnects a circuit whenever it detects that the electric current is not balanced between the energized conductor and the return neutral conductor. Such an imbalance is sometimes caused by current leakage through the body of a person who is grounded and accidentally touching the energized part of the circuit. A lethal shock can result from these conditions. RCDs are designed to disconnect quickly enough to mitigate the harm caused by such shocks although they are not intended to provide protection against overload or short-circuit conditions.

RCD

would be the cord and plug device such as an in line GFCI

ELCB 

An *E*arth *L*eakage *C*ircuit *B*reaker was the first name given to what is now called a *G*round *F*ault *C*ircuit *I*nterrupter (GFCI) . The original type of ELCB or GFCI was designed only to detect a current flowing in the safety "ground" or "earth" wire.

an ELCB would be the first name given to what is now an RCD or RCCB

A GFCP would be the same dang ole thing but prolly with a setting for trip ranges for intensity of ground fault


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> I'm not following you, is it a trick question?
> 
> (need more details)


*Its not a trick , Imean if all are same in function why given different names ????*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Time of production and newer technologies get new names.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

saba said:


> *Its not a trick , Imean if all are same in function why given different names ????*


Because *we* didn't name them.


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

nolabama said:


> RCD
> 
> would be the cord and plug device such as an in line GFCI
> 
> ...


thanks

the function of all are same , but is the design of these copnents are same ???


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

*dear *

*Nolabama*

*following answer i have found in web , please comments*

(ELCB is a voltage operated device.RCCB is a current 
operated device.IN ELCB, Trip coil is connected between 
system ground and non current carrying part of the 
machines.RCCB having CBCT(Core Balanced Current 
Transformer).CBCT consists of 2nos of primary winding
(P1,P2) and one secondary winding(S1).Primary windings are 
in series with the load and secondary winding connected to 
Trip coil.In case of healty time, voltage in both the 
primary windings will be cancelled and hence no voltage on 
secondary winding.During the leakge or If any body touch 
the live wires of the machines, current will passing 
through the body and connected to ground.It will cause the 
voltage difference in primary windings and induced voltage 
in secondary operates the trip coil(operating time 50ms)


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

*dear*

*Nolabama*

*Also see following*

There are 2 types of ELCB ; voltage operated and currentoperated. Current operated ELCB is RCCB or sometimes peoplecall RCD. Voltage operated ELCB have earth wire connect toELCB. It is for the ELCB to measure the leakage voltage andwill trip if the leakage voltage reach to dangerous value.While RCCB (Current operated ELCB) monitor the different incurrent between Neutral and Live(or phases). Thedifferential current is called residual current. RCCB willtrip if residual current reach at certain value depends onrated RCCB sensitivity.


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

*dear *
*Nolabama*

*waiting ur comments .*

*Saba*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So, have you gotten your answer?:001_huh:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

From what i could gather yes they operate in the same fashion.

My take on RCD and RCCB is one is a device and one is a circuit breaker. Both are functioning with fault current in the same way but one has a UL or CE listing as an overcurrent device.


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So, have you gotten your answer?:001_huh:


*dear ,*

*480*

*not yet , please could you help ?*


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

*dear,*
*Nolabama*

*Iam quite sure non of them provide overcurrent protection .*

*what do u think ???*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

saba said:


> *dear,*
> *Nolabama*
> 
> *Iam quite sure non of them provide overcurrent protection .*
> ...


 
You are correct. They are not overcurrent devices at all.

They can be incorporated into an ocd, but by themselves they will not provide overcurrent protection.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So, have you gotten your answer?:001_huh:


I feel like I am in a corner .... J/K what the hey I may learn something about the history of GFCI .... but I did think that RCD was english talk


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

An RCCB and an ELCB are both Circuit breakers ,correct?.. They use the same technologie to detect ground faults but carry an addition listing to provide overcurrent protection


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

nolabama said:


> They use the same technologie to detect ground faults


*Ido not think so*


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not tell us what it is you are looking for specifically?
In what context are you asking all these questions?

Also, where are you located?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

saba said:


> *Ido not think so*


Ok then why not.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

I'm guessing Sabo is that Batik character from the other site??


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont know


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

*Iam located in dubai*

*my point is that*

*all these devices have same function to protect human being *
*against electric shock as well as equipment against fire .*
*and these devices have different names , means that they have different technology to provide same protection .*

*my question is what technology designed for each ????*


----------



## saba (Aug 15, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> I'm guessing Sabo is that Batik character from the other site??


*I do not know who is Batick ????*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

saba said:


> *Iam located in dubai*
> 
> *my point is that*
> 
> ...


Speaking of Dubai, search of these devices turned up a Square d product sheet on some fancy RCCB - you guys get some sweet load centers.

Square D ResBo and SDX good looking products. 

As far as your question goes... Just because they have different names does not mean that the technology is different. Hell it may be, but I do not know.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If I remember correctly, and ELCB and RCD are similar in that they both operate to open the circuit during an earth fault, but how they operate is different. An ELCB has a solenoid in the earth path which opens the circuit when a fault current flows through it. But an RCD uses a differential toroid transformer to detect the actual imbalance current between the circuit conductors.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> If I remember correctly, and ELCB and RCD are similar in that they both operate to open the circuit during an earth fault, but how they operate is different. An ELCB has a solenoid in the earth path which opens the circuit when a fault current flows through it. But an RCD uses a differential toroid transformer to detect the actual imbalance current between the circuit conductors.



That would make sense in that the ELCB was first .. and the RCD came later.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It's easy to figure. New name - new price.



Years of sticking my nose in US cellars and such spying out distribution boards, one thing I have noticed - UK Square D boards are as different from US Square D boards as chalk and cheese. Why?


Frank


----------

